# Wrinkleskin Pup?



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm new to breeding for coat type varieties but I have recently acquired a few perfect show type dove rexes (the pink eyed diluted black kind). I've bred them together, the babies are about 6 days old and I'm noticing some differencing with their skin. I see from the whiskers that many are rex and some are standard but then I have a large doe that has different skin. She is very wrinkly like a Sharpae puppy, her whiskers are kinky too I think. Is this hairless or some other variety popping up or is she just going to get fat and fill all the winkles out? I will take pictures in a couple days.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

Sounds like you got a fuzzy!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Agreed!


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, totally unexpected but adorable! Does this happen often when breeding rexes together or is it a recessive hidden in the line perhaps?


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Hidden recessive.


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Here she is shown along side her dove sister.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

I love that little Squiggy!!!!


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Wow, she does look like a Sharpae! Ooo, me want wah! Lucky you


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I have two more PEW fuzzy does that were born in a sibling litter 4 days behind these ones. I think I might try to breed for fuzzy since they have really nice type already and are PEW...that means once I have a pair I can concentrate mainly on the coat and improve size and not worry about color.


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

omg...i sooooooooooo want one....i am loving the fuzzies....totally.....
calling for anyone in australia who has fuzzies .... i want one ....


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Some new pictures of Snowbelle for all her admirers.


----------



## evansrabbitranch (Jan 2, 2011)

Aw, she has such a cute chunky little tail


----------



## VanLea (Jan 30, 2011)

you are making me soooooooooooo jealous .... :mrgreen: 
she is just gorgeous....


----------

